
Announcing JavaScript Allongé's "Golden Master" - ColinWright
http://raganwald.posterous.com/announcing-javascript-allonges-golden-master
======
pasbesoin
Thanks for the description of leanpub. In the last year and a bit, I've had a
couple of people approach me for help with their book ideas. (Serious ideas --
both have significant, expert, and fairly unique domain specific knowledge.)

They are also people who would benefit from a simple, content-oriented editing
environment.

I / We'll be looking further at leanpub.

------
geoff-knauth
Looks very elegant.

